# The guy who has "INFP" in his username is doubting his type. PROCRASTINATION TIME



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

*The guy who has "INFP" in his username is doubting his type. PROCRASTINATION TIME*

*1)What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

To keep things short – I was trying to type Dan Harmon, my favorite writer. I only came to the conclusion that that man is almost like Introverted Feeling personified. The guy has these convictions and values that he won’t compromise, ever. And if he has to compromise on them, he’ll let his dissatisfaction be heard. In that respect, he’s a lot like Britta, a character from his own show Community.

The thing is, Introverted Feeling is supposed to be my primary function, but I almost have the feeling that I don’t feel that strongly about anything. Almost everything is shades of grey for me nowadays. There is no black and white. The universe is uncaring and meaningless, everyone has to find their own meaning, and everyone tries to be the hero in their own story. Those are the only things I’m any confident about.

Also, if I really care about something, it’s usually trivial shit like tv shows and not really the important stuff like hunger and world peace. And I can be really fussy about stupid details and have a perfectionist streak, which is supposed to be Ti, right? Although it could be Si. I just don’t know.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

I want to die knowing that I at least made a decent effort at trying to pursue the things I love. At this moment, this means writing every day until I hopefully have a nice stack of first drafts, while also dealing with the more mundane, realistic stuff. I’ll worry about the next step later.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way. *

That must’ve been in high school, sadly enough. I was top of the class, which seemed like a big deal back then, and I also had my great group of friends. I loved my school, I loved my life (even though I had a lot of frustrations, mainly to do with hormones), and I wasn’t yet experienced enough to know that I’m not that special. I had found my niche.


*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

It’s an accumulation of a lot of things that individually may not bother me as much, but taken together, they weigh on my self-esteem. For example, I’m 24 and I’ve never had a girlfriend. At this point I’m fine with that, but I still feel it’s a symptom of not having my shit together. The other big thing is that I’m quite naïve about how the world works.

I get the worst feelings, though, when I get asked a question about my field of study. I’m in med school, but I’m not passionate about medicine anymore. When someone asks me something medical-related, it’s like my brain shuts down and screams at me: “YOU DON’T KNOW, HUH! YOU DUMB-ASS!” It feels like failure. 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions?* 

I usually take what seems to be the path of least resistance. But I’m really indecisive, so it always seems difficult to determine what the path of least resistance would be.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Depends on a whole lot of factors. When it’s school-related and in the context of a group project, I tend to dislike being the leader. When it’s a topic I feel fairly confident about, I’ll want to have a big say in the outcome. When it’s something that I don’t feel that strongly about, I’ll be happy to let someone else take the initiative, and just work on my part as best as I can. 

When I do have a big say in the project, it tends to be more about the overall vision, aka what interesting shit can we include, what angle can we take. And slightly less about the organization and how to get shit done, although I do care about that too. I just need another person, who has more leading abilities, to take care of the practical side. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

It was at a Rock Festival. I was just hanging out with my two best friends after a concert (we were in a bigger group of about 6), sharing some lame inside joke. I think it was about starting a death metal band that would have song titles like “Green Day Sucks”. Really juvenile, but I enjoyed the banter, making shit up about this fictional band together, building on each others’ suggestions.

I also really enjoyed writing an amateur script with two other friends. We communicated via Google Talk and Skype, because I live far from them, but we had tremendous fun coming up with this story (that ultimately went nowhere) and talking about inane shit. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Well, when it’s important, school/career-related stuff, I mainly learn things by _writing them out. _My preferred style of learning is to create summaries of summaries of summaries.

Right now, as a hobby, I’m trying my hand at creative writing. I’m having to learn to really write without instantly deleting it because it’s crap. I’m learning forward momentum is important. Thing is, I have this tendency to instantly consult writing forums when a flicker of doubt arises. I read about my favorite writers and their creative process because that stuff makes me feel good, like I’m learning the principles of good writing. Problem is, you don’t really learn that until you’ve actually written a lot of shit. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Not very. With me, things have a tendency to descend into entropy. I need to develop willpower to fight that entropy.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Well, I’m studying medicine, which involves learning an almost unholy amount of facts and lists and whatnot. So it’s sometimes not even possible to learn the principles behind everything. Usually, I just try to memorize the most relevant information, aka the information that will allow me to perform the task in the most efficient way possible (whether it is performing well at the exam or diagnosing a patient). I’m not saying I always succeed at that – but it’s what I try.

Unfortunately, I think I’ve sort of got stuck in that mindset. If something _really _interests me, I might want to learn the universal principles behind it, but usually I’ll ask myself the question: “What stuff do I need to know about this to have a working knowledge?” and be content with that.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Aha, the Fi vs. Fe question. Yes, I see what you did there!

Actually, it’s a pretty difficult question. Like, when I’m with a group of friends, I do care about the people that I feel are getting the short end of the stick. Especially in male friend groups, there are always a couple of guys who’re taken less seriously by the rest, who are more often the “Butt Monkey”. Maybe it’s because I dread not being taken seriously, but I generally want to engage these guys, have a meaningful conversation with them. Sometimes, though, I’m inhibited by my fear of producing awkward situations, so then I’ll tend to stick to talking to someone who I’m more comfortable around.

Following what I believe… as I said, I’m not really sure what my beliefs are. Follow my bliss? Sure. I’m trying with the writing stuff, but self-doubt often creeps in. Or new pieces of information that make me reconsider my course. Am I really doing what I should be doing?

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I usually think way too long than is healthy before speaking. However, when suddenly forced to talk, I have a tendency to blurt out something before processing it properly.

One on one vs. group: my infuriating answer to this question is: I prefer groups of 3 people (including myself). I don’t have to do the heavy lifting in the conversation whenever there’s a silence, I’m not always expected to respond. But the barrier to speaking up is much lower than when there’s a big group. In a big group, there’s always some guy who is faster, louder, more opinionated, funnier…

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know where I am jumping before I leap. I want to have at least a little time to mentally prepare.

Does action speak more than words? Probably. Anyone can basically say anything. It doesn’t have to mean shit. Of course, people can take action without really _meaning _it. But most of the time, I think actions do have more effect than words. Talking about writing is never going to be as valuable as actually writing stuff. Which is sad, because I love talking idly about stuff instead of doing them.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

It all depends on the situation. How long has it been since I’ve seen my friends? What kind of activity is it? If there is an opportunity for a real connection, then I’ll be inclined to join them. If I feel like I will be a wallflower, then I’ll prefer to stay at home.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

My mind goes blank. I get all confused. I freeze. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

I don’t like people who are judgmental about everything and anything. Like those people who populate the comment section of online newspapers. The ones who bitch and moan about everything, and have to demonstrate their intellectual and/or moral superiority by declaring everything stupid. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Entertainment: what movies they have seen lately, what they do for fun, what kind of music they like. Hypothetical situations. Insecurities. As long as there are no politics involved, or cold hard facts, I’m cool.

1*8) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Fashion. Athletic stuff. Cooking. Clubbing.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

I dunno. I guess that my friends think I’m a smart dude. Maybe they also think I’m a tad naïve, although they usually don’t say stuff like that to me. I have this weird feeling that they know that I’m sensitive, so they sort of spare my feelings by not criticizing me too much.

What is wrong about their perception? Well, one friend once typed me as an ENTP. I couldn’t believe he could think I was extraverted, but then, he probably is one of the people who sees me at my most “bubbly”. The ‘T’ part is also unsurprising – in a group of male friends, who are almost all in a science-related major, the default assumption is that everyone’s a T. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Oh boy. I’ll probably waste it by watching videos on the internet. Not cat videos or memes or anything, but more like interviews with my favorite artists, music. I’d probably watch a movie and a couple of tv shows. Read a few chapters in a book. And write for a couple of hours.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

INFPwn said:


> *1)What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> 
> To keep things short – I was trying to type Dan Harmon, my favorite writer. I only came to the conclusion that that man is almost like Introverted Feeling personified. The guy has these convictions and values that he won’t compromise, ever. And if he has to compromise on them, he’ll let his dissatisfaction be heard. In that respect, he’s a lot like Britta, a character from his own show Community.
> 
> ...


How are you when under stress, and not yourself?


----------



## Mender (Apr 23, 2014)

"The thing is, Introverted Feeling is supposed to be my primary function, but I almost have the feeling that I don’t feel that strongly about anything." That's not only a suspicion that you don't use Fe, but also an internal emotional observation (Fi). It isn't about whether you feel strongly about a thing, as in an external force; it's about your knowledge of your feelings regardless of external circumstances. There's a good chance that you have highly developed Fi, which would indicate that you are indeed an INFP.

"Also, if I really care about something, it’s usually trivial shit like tv shows and not really the important stuff like hunger and world peace. And I can be really fussy about stupid details and have a perfectionist streak, which is supposed to be Ti, right?" Not all idealists are alike; my personal causes are a lot more modest than world peace. As for perfectionism, that's actually a trait often associated with INFPs; a reflection of poorly developed Ti coupled with reasonably developed Si, I believe.

"I want to die knowing that I at least made a decent effort at trying to pursue the things I love. At this moment, this means writing every day until I hopefully have a nice stack of first drafts, while also dealing with the more mundane, realistic stuff. I’ll worry about the next step later." Sounds about right. I wonder what other INFPs have to say about this, because you're sounding kind of like me at this point.

"It’s an accumulation of a lot of things that individually may not bother me as much, but taken together, they weigh on my self-esteem." This also sounds familiar. It isn't so much what things are bugging you, but that they are, right? You can't tell the weight of the individual things, but you can tell the weight they have together on your self-esteem. (Again, reminds me of strong Fi.)

"I usually take what seems to be the path of least resistance. But I’m really indecisive, so it always seems difficult to determine what the path of least resistance would be." This is common among people who can't tell what others want. Me, particularly.

Having read most of this, it seems you don't have much to worry about. Yeah, your personality type isn't 100% guaranteed to be INFP, but you do possess a number of the telling qualities most associated with that type. What's more important, though, is that you're comfortable with yourself, no matter who you are or which cognitive functions are strengths.


----------



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> How are you when under stress, and not yourself?


Thanks for replying so swiftly. 

I actually replied to that already, in a way, didn't I? I said my mind freezes, I get confused, bla bla.

Here's what happens when I get stressed: I get overwhelmed. It seems like the weight of the world is falling on me, like everything is a Herculean task. I actually get angry, because I feel no person should be reasonably expected to put up with all that shit, even though people go through shit 1000x worse than I do on a daily basis. 

I get frustrated because I just don't want to deal with it, and because I'm so easily frustrated. When I see everything that I need to memorize for this huge, career-determining exam that I have coming up, it all feels like an exercise in futility. 

My thinking has a tendency to go in all-or-nothing mode: if I can't get this perfect, then what's the point in doing it at all. I'll have these outbursts where I throw my book against the wall, just to feel better. I pretend to rip all of my books apart, because the thought fills me with great satisfaction. 

I'm unable to focus. The only two options that present themselves are: either escape, or face your own inadequacy.

And finally, I get really fidgety. Everything distracts me. I eat a lot of cookies just so that my mouth has something to do (while miraculously not getting fat - thank you, metabolism), and embarrassingly enough, I pick at my scalp. That last one mainly happens when I'm REALLY stressed out.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

@_INFPwn_ , I am so *horrible* when it comes to typing people, but your thread brightened my day and the title made me chuckle.

I hope you find your type! My inctinct from what I've gathered about you is that you are an INFJ, but that is just my two cents 

I know the fact that your friend typed you as an ENTP made me suspect INFJ (among other things): the functions are so similar, and I imagine men are more conditioned to behave in that way: Irreverent, witty, and outgoing.
And I know it is not unusual for INFJ's as a whole to behave in a very "extroverted" was amongst others.

Your deep values and dislike for all inauthentic and pretentious made me suspect INFJ as well.

It's difficult to place into words, but I know you will sift through it all just fine


----------



## Mender (Apr 23, 2014)

Whatever the case, it is not hyperbole to say that INFXs pwn.


----------



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

@Mender: Thanks. I'm glad that you relate. And INFXs do indeed pwn. I hope you sort through your "first world problems", whatever they may be. 

My hypothesis is that, if Ti results in fussing about logical details, Fi may result in fussing about emotional details? Often you read about INTP's being very careful about using just the right words. For example, it irked a friend of mine that I would use "CD" as a synonym for "DVD". To him, the difference between the two was vast, while I was just using to CD to denote "a shiny disc with a hole in the middle of it". I usually don't mind using approximative vocabulary, unless it's a technical discussion where it's expected of me to be precise.
But when I get asked how I feel about something, or what my stance is on an issue. Where most people will give a clear answer straight away, I usually answer very slowly and deliberately. I want to talk about all the nuances, which usually bores people. 

@ Fern: Thank you. I used to consider INFJ as well, until I read that they are vastly different function-wise from INFPs. The Fe vs. Fi thing I'm willing to consider. I have my more gregarious moments. But I think that I'm probably not Ni-dom. Like, I'm not sure I even understand that function when I read about it. All the mysticism, the shamanism, the focus... but could it be that it's so deeply engrained in me that I'm not even conscious of it? But wait, aren't I demonstrating Ne right now? I know too much about this stuff.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

INFPwn said:


> Thanks for replying so swiftly.
> 
> I actually replied to that already, in a way, didn't I? I said my mind freezes, I get confused, bla bla.
> 
> ...


Sounds like inferior Se. I'm guessing INFJ or INTJ. INFJ is most likely, as you seem to possess Ti.


----------



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> Sounds like inferior Se. I'm guessing INFJ or INTJ. INFJ is most likely, as you seem to possess Ti.


K, interesting. What about my posts strikes you as Ti?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

INFPwn said:


> K, interesting. What about my posts strikes you as Ti?


Your need for understanding basic principles, desire for perfect definition, and your desire to not lead in projects, but to have your knowledge play a large part.


----------



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> Your need for understanding basic principles, desire for perfect definition, and your desire to not lead in projects, but to have your knowledge play a large part.


OK. Thanks for answering that. I'm not entirely convinced, but I like entertaining the possibility. Here's the part where my ego tries to reject the new identity:

*Need for understanding basic principles:* as I said, this happens only if I really care about the subject. It's actually difficult to talk about this, as I don't really have a systematic way of learning. It depends a little on how I feel. Sometimes I'm bored with the basics and want to dive right into the meaty stuff. Other times, particularly when the 'meaty' stuff scares me, I'll go over the things I already know about (the basics) to refresh those and build a little confidence.

*Desire for perfect definition: *yeah, I used to be really slow at writing papers or even creative fiction, because each sentence had to be perfect. I'm still slow, but nowadays I'm trying to push forward until I'm finished so that I at least have a first draft to work with. I can't make it super-sloppy, though. 

Thing is, the striving for perfection seems to be born from a fear of failure. When it's a paper that I don't particularly care about, I only care about getting an acceptable grade. If I could turn in toilet paper, get a 6.5/10 and go on with my life, I'd probably do that. But because I have a low opinion of myself, I really struggle with every sentence because I think I'm writing absolute shit that doesn't make any sense. 

And I don't really expect perfect definition from others. 

*Desire to not lead, but have my knowledge play a large part: *Well, if it's an important group project, I do want to have a modicum of control if I feel no one is stepping up. For example, during my last group project, me and my more socially able friend were the ones who organized the meetings and pushed the others to, you know, actually show up and work on this thing. If only because I was worried sick that we'd started on it way too late.

But once we were together, I'd look to my more socially able friend to take the lead, because I wasn't feeling confident about the project - I had no game plan. She neither, but she improvised something. That said, when I do feel confident, I do want to flaunt my knowledge a little.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

INFPwn said:


> OK. Thanks for answering that. I'm not entirely convinced, but I like entertaining the possibility. Here's the part where my ego tries to reject the new identity:
> 
> *Need for understanding basic principles:* as I said, this happens only if I really care about the subject. It's actually difficult to talk about this, as I don't really have a systematic way of learning. It depends a little on how I feel. Sometimes I'm bored with the basics and want to dive right into the meaty stuff. Other times, particularly when the 'meaty' stuff scares me, I'll go over the things I already know about (the basics) to refresh those and build a little confidence.
> 
> ...


Why do you think you are not an INFJ?


----------



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

EthereaEthos said:


> Why do you think you are not an INFJ?


Well, first off, I'm not ruling it out, because I think it's good to have my assumptions challenged. 

I understand your argument for inferior Se and tertiary Ti. That seems to fit. But it's the two primary functions, Ni-dom and Fe-aux, where I begin to have a bit of a problem. 

The thing is, Ni just seems foreign to me. I've read that it can be hard to detect your "primary" functions because you've spent so much time using them that they've become second nature, so you don't notice using them. That would be an explanation for not "identifying" with descriptions of Ni, for example.

Maybe the understanding I have of Ni is too simplistic or based on stereotypes. But one recurring theme with Ni seems to be that of the "a-ha" moment. The eureka moment where everything falls into place. Types with Ni seem to exhibit a sort of "laser focus".

I don't think I'm like that. I identify far more with the scatterbrained qualities of Ne. When I read discriptions of Ne vs. Ni, Ne seems far closer to how I think. The way I see it, Ne generates a lot of possibilities in all directions, without a lot of depth. While Ni seems to take one idea and take it to its logical conclusion, exploring it in depth. 

Si, which is complementary to Ne, also resonates with me somewhat. I like to categorize stuff. I sometimes get this compulsion to make lists or rankings of things. Generally, when it comes to physical experiences, I tend to know what I like. If I've found a restaurant I like, I won't be inclined to try out a lot of new places. I'm risk-averse, the opposite of a thrill seeker.

I also have a certain fondness for traditions. I actually don't care too much about observing birthdays or physically partaking in parades or whatever. But I do like the idea of having something that provides continuity and connects us to our ancestors. I'm fascinated by things like the origin of words, genealogy, etc. But I just realized that that doesn't have to be a Si thing. Heck, that could even be Ni... couldn't it? 

Wow, my thought process is only confusing me further. Heh.

But yeah. I still think that I'm more NeSi than NiSe. It's the FiTe vs. FeTi that I'm not sure about. On the one hand, I generally try my best to not offend anyone. I want there to be harmony, I want to avoid conflict at all costs. On the other hand, I'm not naturally in tune with social customs (again, I keep forgetting people's birthdays). I relate to people by imagining myself in their shoes. I can be very self-absorbed, constantly thinking about how I relate to other people. I don't want to care about what others think of me, but I do.

I think I'll just end this long-ass post here.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

@INFPwn I will be posting an analysis of Psychological Types monday. That could help you.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ti type. I think ENTP or INTP though, not INFJ, possibly ISTP. As an example, I can't relate to the stress behavior as is described here, though of course, that in itself doesn't say much. I don't indulge in food when I'm stressed out for example. If anything, if the stress is very long-term and great, I become escapist. 

I don't think how people operate under stress is necessarily a good example of their inferior. I don't buy into the whole "in the grip of the inferior" logic Quenk and others present.


----------



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> Ti type. I think ENTP or INTP though, not INFJ, possibly ISTP. As an example, I can't relate to the stress behavior as is described here, though of course, that in itself doesn't say much. I don't indulge in food when I'm stressed out for example. If anything, if the stress is very long-term and great, I become escapist.
> 
> I don't think how people operate under stress is necessarily a good example of their inferior. I don't buy into the whole "in the grip of the inferior" logic Quenk and others present.


Well, yeah. I also indulge in escapism under great stress. Then again, I like to indulge in escapism even when I'm feeling good, so it doesn't make a big difference either way. To be honest, typing by inferior function seems somewhat dodgy to me, more like a last-resort thing. But hell, what do I know. 

But ok, entertaining the possibility of being a Ti-dom. When I was first introduced to MBTI, I hesitated between INTP or INFP. Of course, I didn't know about the functions then, just the dichotomies. So I first thought of myself as maybe an INXP leaning more towards the "Dreamer" side of the spectrum. Later I read about how INTPs and INFPs are vastly, fundamentally different because INTPs are Ti-dom and INFPs are Fi-dom, while each has the other's dominant function as their 8th function. That threw a wrench into that interpretation.

I still related to the "Dreamer" profile more, as I didn't have much faith in my logical reasoning abilities by the time I discovered MBTI. I compared myself to my friends, who seemed to be more naturally adept at using logic than me, which somewhat depressed me, as I had let a good deal of my self-esteem depend on my intellect and good grades. I retroactively attributed my good grades in high school to a sort of SJ-like penchant for proving myself and putting in the effort, relying a lot on memorization. By the time I was in med school, this strategy didn't quite cut it any more, because the workload had become that much greater. Throughout the years, I came to care less about being the "best" and my goals shifted to just keeping my head above the water, but it was difficult. 

So yeah. If anything, this thread is definitely proving to be cheaper than going to a therapist.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Ti type. I think ENTP or INTP though, not INFJ, possibly ISTP. As an example, I can't relate to the stress behavior as is described here, though of course, that in itself doesn't say much. I don't indulge in food when I'm stressed out for example. If anything, if the stress is very long-term and great, I become escapist.
> 
> I don't think how people operate under stress is necessarily a good example of their inferior. I don't buy into the whole "in the grip of the inferior" logic Quenk and others present.


I only use Psychological Types as my source. The intoverted intuitive type is said to be prone to indulgence in some form of physical pleasure, whether food, sex, or action. Rasputin as a prime example. Can't quote the paragraph number right now, not at home, but I can post it tomorrow.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> I only use Psychological Types as my source. The intoverted intuitive type is said to be prone to indulgence in some form of physical pleasure, whether food, sex, or action. Rasputin as a prime example. Can't quote the paragraph number right now, not at home, but I can post it tomorrow.


Yes, but it doesn't have to manifest itself as a reaction to stress.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Yes, but it doesn't have to manifest itself as a reaction to stress.


No, but I'd think the time neurotic symptoms would manifest in a normally healthy psyche would be under stress, wouldn't you? And wouldn't the rejected and undifferentiated inferior be the most likely to manifest in this way? It makes sense.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EthereaEthos said:


> No, but I'd think the time neurotic symptoms would manifest in a normally healthy psyche would be under stress, wouldn't you? And wouldn't the rejected and undifferentiated inferior be the most likely to manifest in this way? It makes sense.


Makes sense but personal experience says no. That's why it was difficult for me to figure out my type because the manifestation of my inferior does not follow the way people claim it should during times of stress, and I think it is a flawed way to understand type through as a whole. Any behavioral approach is, in my opinion. I still have a hard time seeing myself in say, Quenk's description of inferior Se. Some applies, a lot of it does not. I mean, I love binge eating for example, but I don't binge as a reaction to stress. Similarly, while I have hypochondriac tendencies, it's not quite the way Jung claims it may manifest in the Ni type either, though I can see that my tendencies overall do showcase a fear towards the external sensory world. I am afraid of objects invading my body e.g. parasites, but it's not like the guy I know who is genuinely hypochondriac to the point he's actually paranoid about it. That guy also has inferior intuition in some order.

The inferior has many ways to manifest, and some of them may not at all be related to stress. I may even become hyper-logical and super-detached in a temporary stressful situation. It even questions what stress is like in the first place. The only time I have ever done something where I felt "it wasn't me" was when I was in a group trying to organize a group project and one member was always slacking behind and I eventually lost it and began yelling and telling them what they should be doing instead of slacking off. I for a longest time thought this was inferior Te because I was telling them what they really should be doing instead of what they were doing and how to actually produce the results at least I was looking for. I went on a long lecture-like tirade and was seriously pissed off. It's Se because of the aggression that was veiled under all of it. Took a lot of time to see because inferior Se descriptions are so shit.


----------

